# Growing a tail after being chewed



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

subscribing i need ideas on this also. My mare has had her tail chewed by cows.


----------



## cascanastargazer (Jan 20, 2011)

I saw on another thread that MTG works great for growing mane & tails back. One forum member mentioned that her horse's tail was above his hocks and is now halfway past the cannon in just a couple of months  I've heard loads of good things about MTG but haven't tried it yet. Hope it works for you!


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

I have also heard nothing but good about MTG, but be careful it stinks something horrible! Also use latex Dr. gloves. Otherwise with how its cold, use some horse spray conditiner and braid the tail then fold over and wrap with vet tape. Also helps keep it clean  But be sure to let the tail air out every couple days, there is a special kind of wrap made for doing this though, and then you wouldn't have to let it down to get air. good luck!


----------



## cascanastargazer (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes! I forgot to add that it helps to wrap or braid the tail after doctoring it with MTG 

... downside is it's REALLY greasy (ick!)


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

If it were summer I would use the MTG.


----------



## dragy (Jun 30, 2010)

I live in WI and I used M-T-G all last winter. You don't have to put it in every day, just once a week. Just keep the bottle in your house if you're worried about it freezing. My horses tail was chewed straight off up to the tail bone when I got him. Little over a year later and it's to his hocks. Got the most growth during the summer though. Your mares tail looks like a mullet ;D


----------



## beautifulhorses07 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd put mtg on it... I have it and put it on my horses tail during the winter and it's longer and fuller come summer. You have to rub it into the hair pretty good, exspecially around the dock of the tail and tail bone. Then if you braid it and wrap it with that horse wrap (im not sure wut it's called but it comes in all sorts of colors and if your horse has an absess you would wrap this around it to keep the cotton in place)... It works for me, and my mare's tail was really yucky due to being a mare and I wraped it up and it's staying nice and growing all at the same time!!  hope this helps.
..kk..


----------



## MagicDestiny (Dec 4, 2010)

Infusium 23 detangler leave in condition is a really great product for keeping hair healthy and strong! Hairs are less likely to break, thus adding to more growth and less breakage! I also highly recommend MTG, I hear it's awesome. Although I've heard a few reviews where a horse is either allergic or has a bad reaction to it, and therefore the hairs actually fall out, so I'd just be aware of that too!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

My horse's tail was chewed off by a foal as well.It ended up to her hocks. Anyways my friend,Piaffe(a member on here) let me use her MTG for awhile to see how I liked it and I absolutely loooove it! Smells like bacon grease though and you want to make sure you shake it up real good. For a big bottle it's $15-17 depending on where you go. I am needing to get some. 
My horses tail has grown quite a bit by brushing and braiding.Don't do tight braids unless you are showing or something..loose braids. You can sock it too so it can stay clean.When I put MTG on my horse's tail I socked it.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I started putting MTG on the base and tail bone (which promptly froze) and saturated the tail with conditioner (which promptly froze). I tried bagging the tail but the tail bag was gone the next day, so obviously her pasture mates aren't going to leave that alone. I can't keep a fly mask on her either during the summer. At least the foal isn't in with her anymore.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

You just may have to wait til summer or late spring til product won't freeze, and maybe instead of a tail bag, just use vet wrap, that way the other horses can't really pull it off. All you do for that is to braid the tail from the tailbone down and then coil it up to put the vet wrap around it, yes the top part of the tail will be exposed but it may help. You can also do that without product to help the tail grow it wont be catching on anything that way at least.


----------



## Thelma (Jun 22, 2009)

I have heard people cut a small amount from the tail monthly and then it grows even longer than it was before!


----------

